# baby sulcata torts



## laramie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a baby sulcata tortoise. I am in Arizona and am wondering if anyone has any baby sulcata torts for sale?

Thanks,
Laramie


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 10, 2011)

I will have some in August if you want to wait that long for one or more. Im in Peoria, AZ.



laramie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking for a baby sulcata tortoise. I am in Arizona and am wondering if anyone has any baby sulcata torts for sale?
> 
> Thanks,
> Laramie


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 10, 2011)

I am in Arizona and have some available. Feel free to pm.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello Laramie welcome to the forum, we have a lot of good people on this forum and Christy is a good place to star since she close to you so send her a PM. Hope you are able to find a great little Sulcata...


----------



## October (Jun 11, 2011)

You can always try http://www.arizonatortoisecompound.com/ or http://www.ivorytortoise.com/ too.
ATC is a member here, and Fife of IvoryTortoise is highly recommended as well.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Where in AZ are you? I bought mine in Tucson. 



laramie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking for a baby sulcata tortoise. I am in Arizona and am wondering if anyone has any baby sulcata torts for sale?
> 
> Thanks,
> Laramie



This is where mine came from, I have no prior experience with this breeder and am new to keeping Sulcatas, so I am just passing on her info 
http://tucson.ebayclassifieds.com/o...ata-tortoise-hatchlings-adorable/?ad=11814440


----------

